# Necesito diagrama electrico Chevrolet Aveo



## bianco (Jul 9, 2015)

hola amigos del foro

necesito si alguien tiene el diagrama eléctrico del chevrolet aveo de motor y fusilera  la computadora de este motor es MR-140 .

ya que me compre este motor con la electrónica completa y computadora para ponerlo en otro auto y no se como alimentar la computadora y la fusilera


se los agradezco




saludos amigos mio


----------

